# Irina Shayk "On the catwalk during the Burberry show during London Fashion Week AW20 at the Olympia" (17.02.2020) 4x



## Rolli (18 Feb. 2020)

​


----------



## Karl Ashley (18 Feb. 2020)

Danke für die wunderbar Irina


----------



## Verena_2008 (19 Feb. 2020)

Thanks for Iri!


----------

